# California residential fire sprinkler bell



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Is the sprinkler bell line or low voltage? Is it simply wired to a flow switch, or do you also notify fire department with a water flow condition?


Some are line voltage.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Some are line voltage.


Have you wired any in California? :001_huh:


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> Have you wired any in California? :001_huh:


I have not installed any new ones, but have replaced bells before. Some have line voltage to power the bell and low volt from the flow switch to trip the bell. Others have been just line voltage and are tripped the fire panel when it receives the signal from the flow switch. 

Is there a set of plans you can refer to and find the bell called out and look up a submittal?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Correct. Usually the sprinkler company provides the bell and has to coordinate the activation with the F/A installer. They can be either line or 24VDC.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

If its a single unit resi, 99% of the time its a 120v bell just wired to the flow switch.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Have you wired any in California? :001_huh:


Nope but, I know people who have.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MTW said:


> Is the sprinkler bell line or low voltage? Is it simply wired to a flow switch, or do you also notify fire department with a water flow condition?


It can be either but is usually 24 V.

As far as fire dept. notification, Yes. Waterflow is a priority and is usually non- silenecable. I have a 9:30 meeting but i'll look up NFPA 72 reference later.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Signal1 said:


> It can be either but is usually 24 V.
> 
> As far as fire dept. notification, Yes. Waterflow is a priority and is usually non- silenecable. I have a 9:30 meeting but i'll look up NFPA 72 reference later.


I'm aware of the general requirement but I'm talking specifically about California, which requires sprinklers in all new dwellings.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MTW said:


> I'm aware of the general requirement but I'm talking specifically about California, which requires sprinklers in all new dwellings.


Sorry MTW, I was in a hurry when I posted that.

NFPA 72-23.8.5.5.1, requires the sprinkler system be monitored by a fire alarm system _"Where required by other codes or standards"_
It's an AHJ thing.
Same with FD notification.

You need California advice, shoulda seen that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Signal1 said:


> Sorry MTW, I was in a hurry when I posted that.
> 
> NFPA 72-23.8.5.5.1, requires the sprinkler system be monitored by a fire alarm system _"Where required by other codes or standards"_
> It's an AHJ thing.
> ...


Right, so according to one poster above, the waterflow simply rings the bell and nothing else in a California residential sprinkler system. I was just curious if it was also required to automatically notify the fire department.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> Right, so according to one poster above, the waterflow simply rings the bell and nothing else in a California residential sprinkler system. I was just curious if it was also required to automatically notify the fire department.


When you have a Fire Alarm Control Panel there is an analog dialer in there that will call and alert the fire department upon the water flow tripping. Some of the newer FACP's are also coming with wireless dialers. 

FACP's are required in CA to be tested yearly which requires putting the unit in test mode and checking all the devices; (tamper switches, water flow switch, fire bell, duct detectors, the dialer.) 

When you say residential are you referring to a single unit dwelling or multi family residential? Most of my fire experience is in commercial and multi family so this may be of no help. However, I do know a few people at a monitoring company that I could reach out and ask if you don't find the answer.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TheLivingBubba said:


> When you say residential are you referring to a single unit dwelling or multi family residential?


Yes, single family. I have seen images of new tract houses in CA with a large red sprinkler bell on the exterior. Obviously this is a unique requirement to California, and am wondering how it's wired. Maybe I would be better off asking in Spanish, since that's probably the language spoken by the people who install them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

some sprinkler systems still use hydraulic bells/gongs for flow alarm. Not sure if that is R13D or not...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

All Fire Alarm FLOW SWITCHES have space for two micro switches.

These will have dual ratings, 120VAC and LV.

One will be dedicated to the *classic bell*... and if so... expect it to be wired at 120VAC... non-power limited.

The ultra-classic bell is run off of water flow, BTW. I've not seen one installed in recent years.

There is a special provision in the NEC permitting this conductor pair to be run as #18, BTW.

Yes #18 at 120VAC. That's plenty of ampacity for the pitiful amount of amps used by such a bell.

The other micro-switch will be dedicated to the classic F/A detection side circuit -- at 24 VDC -- IF the Fire Marshall insists.

Such a mandate is not automatic for single family residencies.

But, since you're on the EAST COAST... why do you query ?


----------

